# [Review] Kleines Pumpen Round-Up - 6 Pumpen im Vergleich



## Narbennarr (29. Oktober 2015)

*Inhalt*
*
1. Vorwort
2. Danksagung
2.1 In eigener Sache

3. Einzelbetrachtung
Alphacool DC-LT
Phobya DC12-220
Phobya DC12-400 PWM
Alphacool DDC310 Complete
Alphacool VPP655 Single/PWM
Aqua Computer Aquastream XT

4. Testergebnisse
Testsystem
Durchfluss
Lautstärke

5. Fazit 
*

*Danksagung*

Mein Dank geht an Aquatuning und insbesondere an Eddy, der mir die Pumpen bereitstellte und mir immer wieder mir Rat und Tat beiseite stand. Später bot er mir noch weiteres Equipment an (mehr dazu später), damit ich die Pumpen komfortabler testen konnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*In eigener Sache*

Ich mache diese Reviews nach bestem Wissen im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten als Privatperson. Mir stehen dabei natürlich keine teuren Messinstrumente zur Verfügung, noch habe ich dutzende Vergleichsmöglichkeiten wie große Redaktionen. Weiterhin vertrete ich in meinen Reviews meine ganz subjektives Empfinden und ergänze dies durch objektive Messungen. Letzten Endes zeigt dies aber meine ganz persönliche Meinung als "normaler" User. Für meine Userreviews kommt es mir vor allem auf die "Usability" als Anwender an und weniger auf theoretische Eigenschaften

*Vorwort*

Mit der Pumpe steht und fällt das Projekt Wasserkühlung. Es gibt sie in vielen Varianten, Größen und Leistungsstufen und am Ende soll sie am besten noch leise sein. Ich durfte mir einige Exemplare ansehen und sie direkt miteinander vergleichen, viel Spaß!

*Pumpen im Überblick und Detail*


*Alphacool DC-LT 3600 Ceramic und Alphacool DC-LT Plexi*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abmessungen:	51 x 48 x 9mm
Leistungsaufnahme:	4,9W
Material:	Kunststoff, Keramik
Maximale Förderhöhe:	2,2m
Maximaler Durchfluss:	120l/h
Möglicher Regelbereich:	5 - 13,5V DC
Spannung:	12V DC
Stromanschluss:	3Pin Molex

Auffällig zunächst ist natürlich wie winzig die Pumpe ist und kaum eine 2 Euro Münze übertrifft. Selbst der Deckel ist mit 49 x 49 x 24mm recht klein. Angeschlossen wird die DC-LT lediglich über einen normalen 3 Pin Anschluss, wie man ihn von Lüftern kennt. Dank der geringen Leistungsaufnahme von maximal 4,9W kann sie an jedem Lüfteranschluss aktueller Mainboards betrieben und bequem per BIOS/Software geregelt werden. 
Wie ihr Name schon verrät, bringt sie in der Spitze 3600 Umdrehungen auf den Tacho, welche einen maximalen Durchfluss von immerhin 120 Liter/Stunde ermöglichen sollen und auch die Förderhöhe von über 2 Metern ist für den kleinen Quirl nicht zu verachten – ob das eingehalten werden kann sehen wir Später.
Die Montage der Pumpe ist simpel: Der Dichtungsring ist schon aufgezogen, also nur die Pumpeneinheit in den Deckel legen und (vorsichtig) festziehen. Grobmotoriker sollten aufpassen, die Pumpe ist recht filigran und mag nicht gerne zu hart eingespannt werden. Außerdem sollte man sich unbedingt ein Verlängerungskabel mitbestellen. Das Kabel an der DC-LT ist so kurz, dass man sie nur in kleinen Gehäusen verbauen kann – aber das lässt sich ja leicht ändern.
Zusammen mit dem Deckel macht sie schon etwas mehr her. Der Plexikörper gibt einen schönen Blick auf das Innere, was gerade mit farbiger Kühlflüssigkeit hübsch aussieht. Der Deckel hat zwei Einlassöffnungen, wovon einer mit einem Verschluss versehen werden muss, dieser ist NICHT im Lieferumfang, also Achtung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Phobya DC12-220*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abmessungen:	52 x 45 x 50 mm
Lautstärke:	17,2 dB(A)
Lebensdauer:	50.000 h
Leistungsaufnahme:	6,5W
Material:	Kunststoff
Maximale Förderhöhe:	2,2m
Maximaler Durchfluss:	400l/h
Spannung:	12V DC
Stromanschluss:	3Pin Molex

Phobya bietet mit den DC12 Pumpen eine Alternative zu den üblichen Laing und Eheim Varianten. Die kleinste Version hat sehr kompakte Maße in Form eines 5cm langen Würfels und auch die Optik ist so schlicht wie es nur geht. Auch die DC12-220 begnügt sich mit einem einzelnen 3Pin Anschluss und verlangt dabei maximal 6,5W, also deutlich weniger als aktuelle Boards liefern. Somit ist auch hier ohne weitere Equipment eine flexible Reglung möglich.
Dies ist auch sinnvoll, denn bereits die kleinste Phobya sollte mit einer Förderhöhe von 2,2m und Ganzen 400 Litern/Stunde gute Reserven für gängige Kreisläufe haben.
Eine Montage ist im Prinzip nicht nötig, da die Pumpe eine geschlossene Einheit bildet. Im Lieferumfang sind zwei kleine Standfüßchen und ein selbstklebendes Pad zum entkoppeln – also alles was man benötigt.
Insgesamt eine sehr dezente, kleine Pumpe, die angesichts des Preises von nur 30€ wirklich interessant sein könnte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Phobya DC12-400 PWM*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abmessungen:	75 x 54 x 66 mm
Hersteller:	Phobya
Lautstärke:	25 dB(A)
Lebensdauer:	50.000 h
Leistungsaufnahme:	18W
Material:	Kunststoff
Maximale Förderhöhe:	4m
Maximaler Durchfluss:	800l/h
Spannung:	12V DC
Stromanschluss:	4Pin Molex

Die Phobya DC12-400 ist die größte aus der DC-12 Familie. Optisch entspricht sie der kleinen Version, nur um ca 50% gewachsen, womit sie schon etwas mehr Platz einnimmt – bleibt aber gesamten noch recht kompakt. Die höhere Leistung braucht natürlich entsprechend Energie und so ist die Aufnahme mit 18W fast verdreifacht worden. Dies hat zu Folge, dass wir nun einen dedizierten Molex-Stecker benötigen. Für die Steuerung ist ein PWM Stecker an der Pumpe. Dieser kann an jeden (echten) PWM Anschluss an einem Mainboard angeschlossen worden, über den dann die Steuerung und das Auslesen des Tachosignals stattfindet.
Mit der Größe und dem Energiebedarf ist natürlich die Leistung gewachsen und so bringt die DC12-400 eine Förderhöhe von satten 4m und enorme 800 Liter/Stunde. 
Montage und Lieferumfang entspricht 1:1 der kleinen Schwester. Zwei kleine Füße und das Pad zum Entkoppeln. Platzbedarf und Gewicht sind deutlich gestiegen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleich der beiden Schwestern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abmessungen:	61 x 60 x 21 mm
Leistungsaufnahme:	10W
Material:	Aluminiumoxid, Hartkohle, Messing
Maximale Förderhöhe:	2,44m
Maximaler Durchfluss:	200l/h
Spannung:	12V DC
Stromanschluss:	4Pin Molex

Laing DDC Pumpen sind ein absoluter Klassiker und mit der DDC310 bringt Alphacool eine eigene Variante. Die enorme, meist nicht benötige, Leistung der DDC wurde zu Gunsten der Lautstärke gedrosselt und die Wahl des Zubehörs entfällt. Alphacool hat die Wahl selbst getroffen und liefert die Pumpe fertig montiert. Basis ist wie gesagt die DDC310 Pumpe inkl. vernickeltem Gehäuse, dazu ein Plexi-Top. 
Versorgt wird die DDC310 über einem Molex Stecker, wobei sie sich aber bereits mit 10W begnügt. Zusätzlich ist ein 3Pin Kabel zur Drehzahlüberwachung angeschlossen, eine Regelung ist werksseitig NICHT vorgesehen, was ich sehr schade finde. Vor allem hat die Pumpe mit 2,44 Förderhöhe und 200 Litern Durchfluss theoretisch genug Leistung um auch gedrosselt noch gut zu performen!
Eine Montage der Einzelteile ist wie gesagt nicht nötig, aber im Lieferumfang befinden sich noch ein paar Extras. Hervorzuheben ist das komplette Entkopplungsset, sehr gut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Alphacool VPP655*​

Abmessungen:	90 x 90 x 90 mm
Leistungsaufnahme:	37W
Material:	Keramik, Kunststoff
Maximale Förderhöhe:	3,7m
Maximaler Durchfluss:	1500l/h
Möglicher Regelbereich:	8-24V DC
Spannung:	12V DC
Stromanschluss:	4Pin Molex (4Pin PWM in PWM Version)

Die VPP655 ist eine Laing D5 Pumpe, die es in zwei Ausführungen gibt. Einmal in der manuellen Variante, bei der per Drehregler in 5 Stufen fließen geregelt werden kann und einmal die PWM Variante, bei der die Regelung über einen PWM Anschluss an der der Lüftersteuerung/MB geschieht. Bis auf Dies, sind die beiden Varianten identisch.  Die Pumpe ist zylindrisch und gehört mit 9cm Durchmesser zu den größeren und kann mit bis zu 37W auch einen ziemlichen Hunger entwickeln. Dafür bietet sie aber auch 3,7m Förderhöhe und 1500 Liter Durchfluss und gehört damit zu den stärksten Pumpen.
Die Stromversorgung übernimmt ein Molexstecker, beide Versionen haben ein extra Kabel, das bei der manuellen Variante die Drehzahl ausliest und bei der PWM Variante zusätzlich für die Reglung zuständig ist. Beide Kabel sind sehr lang und ermöglichen eine flexible Positionierung im Gehäuse.
Der Lieferumfang ist ansonsten nicht existent und man benötigt natürlich noch einen Deckel. In meinem Fall ist es der transparente Alphacool HF D5 TOP - Plexi G1/4, bei dem auch direkt eine Montageplatte mitgeliefert wird. Die Pumpe wird mit einem Halterahmen über 8 Schrauben fixiert, anschließen wird die Grundplatte am Deckel angeschraubt. Die beiden nicht benötigten Anschlüsse werden über mitgelieferte Verschlüsse verschlossen. Insgesamt ist die Montage mit 10 Schrauben sicher „aufwändiger“, aber kinderleicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Aquastream XT*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abmessungen:	145 x 75 x 103 mm
Leistungsaufnahme:	5W
Material:	Kunststoff, Keramik
Maximale Förderhöhe:	4,2m
Maximaler Durchfluss:	300l/h
Sonstiges:	Elektronische Steuereinheit
Spannung:	12V DC
Stromanschluss:	4Pin Molex

Die Aquastream ist die wohlbeliebteste Eheim Variante derzeit, welche sofort durch ihre üppigen Maße auffällt, aber auch durch ihr großes Anschlusspanel. Aquacomputer hat die Pumpe durch allerlei Features ergänzt, die man so derzeit bei keiner anderen Pumpe findet. Dazu gehören nicht nur Lüfteranschlüsse, Sensoranschlüsse, sondern auch ein interner Temperatursensor, Aquabus-Port und ein Entlüftungsprogramm.
Aber auch leistungsmäßig kann sie überzeugen, mit 4.2m Förderhöhe sollte sie ordentlich Druck aufbauen und auch die 300l/h Durchfluss sollten genügen. Dabei wird sie per USB von der mächtigen Aquasuite-Software gesteuert, bei der nicht nur manuell ein Frequenzgang eingestellt werde kann, sondern auch ein Automatik Modus der Pumpe genutzt werden kann – die Möglichkeiten würden den Umfang an dieser Stelle sprengen.
Der Lieferumfang ist dementsprechend groß: Diverser Kabel (USB, Tacho etc.), ein Standfuß und ein mehrseitige Handbuch sind dabei und auch notwendig. Für den Betrieb wird aber zwingend ein Adapterset auf 1/4“ benötigt, welches separat erworben werden muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Testsystem und Verfahren*

*System*
Um die beiden häufigsten Varianten einer Wakü abzudecken gibt es zwei Testkreisläufe, einmal SingelGPU und einmal Dual-GPU mit einem zusätzlichen 360er Radiator.
1 Kreislauf: CPU, GPU, 1x 240er Radiator, 1x 280er Radiator
2 Kreislauf: CPU, 2x GPU, 1x240er Radiator, 1x 280 Radiator, 1x 360er Radiator
In beiden Kreisläufen sind natürlich ein AGB und ein mps flow 200 Durchflusssensor.

Die meisten Komponenten hat Eddy von Aquatuning mir bereitgestellt, welche ich kurz zeigen möchte:

Alphacool Nexxxos ST 30 240, 280 und 360 mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Phobya UC-2 CPU Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x Alphacool Nexxxos GPX Solo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Satz Alphacool Fittinge inkl. Winkel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 Liter Phobya ZuperZero Crystal Blue



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Verfahren*
Ich hab bei jeder Pumpe die Leistung auf 12V, 7V sowie 5V getestet (bzw. bei PWM als 60% und 40%). Gemessen wurde der Durchfluss zwischen 40 und 200 l/h Stunde. Andere Werte sind außerhalb meines Messbereichs, ich halte aber persönlich 40l/h stunde als Minimum im Alltag. Weiterhin habe ich geschaut, wie hoch die Pumpe eingestellt werden muss, um 60l/h Stunde zu schaffen, da dieser Wert für viele User für ein „Maximum“ gehalten wird, über dem nur noch geringe bis gar keine Temperaturvorteile mehr entstehen.
Die Aquastream XT habe ich auf 50, 65 und 80Hz getestet. 80 Hz hat sie als Maximum selbst bestimmt.
*Ergebnisse*


*Durchfluss*
Man muss beachten, dass solche Messungen einer gewissen Tolleranz unterliegen und sich nicht 1:1 auf System daheim übertragen lassen. Die GPX Solo sind zudem sehr restriktive Kühler, die den Durchfluss stark bremsen!

*Kleiner Kreislauf:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön ist, dass fast alle Pumpen in der Lage sind den kleinen Kreislauf selbst auf 5V ausreichend zu versorgen. Sogar die kleine Phobya DC12-220 schafft noch brauchbare 50l/h. Die VPP655 hat einen dermaßen hohen Regelbereich, dass sie quasi für alle Situationen angepasst werden kann.
Ein Sonderfall ist die Aquastream XT: Nach unten hin ist ihr Regelbereich stark eingeschränkt und sie kann nicht unter 3300 RPM geregelt werden, was natürlich in den gedrosselten Messung einen höheren Durchfluss zur Folge hat. Auf voller Leistung verliert sie klar an Boden gegenüber der VPP655 und der großen Phobya DC12-400, kann aber die kleinere Modelle gut hinter sich lassen.
Fast abzusehen: Die DC-LT ist klares Schlusslicht. Bei der 12V Messung kann sie durch extreme Drehzahlen noch den Anschluss halten, verliert dann aber immer deutlicher. Unter 5V schafft sie den Durchfluss nicht mehr über 40l/Stunde zu halten!


*Großer Kreislauf*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im großen Kreislauf ist das Bild ähnlich.
Die DC-LT schafft zwarauf 7V gerade noch 43 Liter, aber an Stellen wo der Schlauch senkrecht ist, kommt sie nicht mehr gegen den Auftrieb der Luftblasen an, welche an Ort und Stelle stehen bleiben, für eine Entlüftung ist also zwingend 12V erforderlich. Durch den hohen Druck können nur die AS XT, die DC12-400 und die VPP655 die 100 Liter überbieten und auch unter 7V schaffen nur sie die 60Liter pro Stunde, die DC12-200 scheitert aber nur sehr knapp daran.
5V sind im großen Kreislauf, durch die sehr bremsenden GPX für die kleineren Pumpen zuviel. Lediglich die AS XT, die DC12-400 und die VPP655 kommen über 40l/h.

*Lautstärke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erfreulicherweise sind die meisten Pumpen recht "leise". Krasser Ausreißer ist die DC-LT,  welche je nach Leistung wirklich sehr, sehr laut ist und auch die große Phobya ist, zumindest auf 12V, kein Leisetreter! Letztere kann sich aber ab 7V fangen und schließt zu den anderen auf, welche sich gedrosselt fast schon innerhalb von Messungenauigkeiten unterscheiden (gerade bei einem günstigen Messgerät wie meinem). Die Phobya und die AS XT haben starke Vibrationen. Kommen wir zu meinem subjektivem Eindruck

*DC-LT:*
12V: Unglaublich laut und störend, Klangcharakterstik eines sehr lauten Rasierers
7V: Lautstärke fährt deutlich zurück, aber immer noch laut und jederzeit hörbar
5V: der wütende Rasierer wird ruhiger, aus dem Case klar hörbar, aber z.b. beim Gaming ok. Nichts für Silentsysteme

*Alphacool DDC310 Complete Edition:*
12V: Deutliches Surren, ortbar und gut hörbar. Klang ist aber deutlich "weicher" und angenehmer als von der DC-LT. Für (nocht) Silentsysteme nichts, aber ansonsten in Ordnung. Die leistest auf 12V
7V: Nahezu unhörbar, absolut silenttauglich. Zusammen mit der D5 das angenehmste Betriebsgeräusch. Im Alltag nicht zu hören!

*Phobya DC12-220:*
12V: Überraschend angenehmer klang, noch ortbar und bei Zimmerlautstärke hörbar; schnelles hohes surren, sehr kleine und schnelle Vibrationen, von daher dringen ein Shoggy oä zu empfehlen!
7V: Surren wird tiefer und weicher, fast unhörbar aus dem Gehäuse, nur bei Stille auffällig. Vibrationen langsamer, entkopplung noch immer nötig!
5V: Unhörbar, Entkopplung noch immer ratsam

*Phobya DC12-400:*
12V: Tiefes, lautes Brummen. Vibrationen so heftig das man eher an ein Rütteln der Waschmaschine denkt. Entkopplung zwanghaft nötig, aber selbst Shoggy ist am limit
7V: Massiv leiser, Vibrationen verlieren an Kraft. Der Klang bleibt tief, verliert aber klar an Ortung und Lautstärke
5V: Hörbar, aber als leise zu bezeichnen. In jedem Fall Entkopplung notwendig

*VPP655:*
12V: weiches Geräusch, surren jederzeit hör und ortbar, Silent zu laut, beim Gaming absolut ok, wenig Vibration
7V: Aus dem Gehäuse bereits fast unhörbar, nur bei absoluter Konzentration/stille, zu hören, Lüfter lauter - fast keine vibration
5V: unhörbar, keine/kaum Vibrationen

*Aquastream XT:*
12V (80hz): hohes, deutlich summen, hörbar und ortbar, je nach Gamingsound nicht wahrnehmbar
7V (65hz): brummen wird tiefer, lautstärke bleibt aber ungefähr gleich, oder minimal leiser, ortbarkeit wird schwerer, vibrationen deutlicher
5V (50hz): nochmal tiefer und etwas leiser, ortbarkeit fast unmöglich, aber unterschwellig immer hörbar, für mich unangenehm. Vibrationen deutlich und übetragen sich stark auf die Schläuche

*Fazit*

Nach meinen ganzen Test in dem Testaufbau, habe ich die Pumpen noch in meinem Hauptsystem jeweils 3 Tage betrieben und komme für mich zu folgendem Fazit:

*Alphacool VPP655*
Mein absolute Favorit. Meiner Meinung nach vereint derzeit keine Pumpe so gut den Silentbereich mit dieser Leistungsfähigkeit wie die D5/VPP655. Dabei reicht selbst eine lautlose Stufe aus, um ein restriktives Dual-GPU System zu versorgen, nach oben hin gibt es kaum Grenzen. Die PWM Variante kann man sogar noch weiter nach unten regeln. Der Klang bleibt immer sehr weich, sehr angenehm (falls man eine wirklich hörbare Stufe wählt) und die Vibrationen sind  minimal. Der Platzbedarf ist ok und noch unter der AS XT.
Für die D5 gibt es zudem einen Haufen an verschiedenen Tops und AGB-Kombis - mit ~ 80€ inkls Top ist sie dafür mit der AS XT die teuerste. Ich halte sie für eine gute, wenn nicht gar die beste Investition!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Alphacool DDC 310 Complete*
Die Lautstärke ist für 12V wirklich gut, die Leistung stimmt, das Design gefällt, der Lieferumfang ist top. Nur leider gibt es, ab Werk, keine möglichkeit sie zu Drosseln.
Unter 12V ist sie eigentlich zu stark für die meisten Kreisläufe, so dass man hier einiges Einsparen könnte. Ich werde sie nochmal auf 7V betreiben, bis dahin kann ich kein Endgültiges Fazit geben.

*Update:* Ich konnte die Pumpe nun mit reduzierter Spannung testen. Bereits ab 10V wird sie nochmal deutlich leise und dringt, für mich, in die Silentregion vor. Auf 7V ist sie in jedem Fall als unhörbar zu bezeichnen und bietet noch immer genügend Leistung. Bei 2 von 10 Startversuchen, tat sie sich auf 7V etwas schwer, von daher ist die Reglung mit einem "Startboost" (z.b. Aquaero) zu empfehlen. Die Pumpe hat damit Potential zu einem Allround-Talent




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Phobya DC12-220*
Die Überraschung in dem Test! Schon beim ersten Betrieb war ich von der geringen Lautstärke sehr angetan, wobei mich auch die Leistung nicht enttäuschte. Auf einem fast lautlosen Niveau versorgt sie problemlos eine vollwertige Wasserkühlung und hat durchaus Luft nach oben! Einziger Kritikpunkt sind die recht starken Vibrationen, das mitgeliferte Pad ist da keine Lösung. Auf einem selbgebastelten "Shoggy" war sie aber gebändigt.
Absolute Empfehlung und bei einem Preis von ~30€ erst recht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Phobya DC12-400*
Im Prinzip auch eine gute Pumpe und in meinem Test sogar die stärkste. Der Regelbereich ist dank PWM sehr groß und flexibel. Gedrosselt ist sie aber klar lauter als die kleine Schwester und die wirklich heftigen Vibrationen, machen es schwer sie zu zähmen. Da muss man sich was einfallen lassen, weil selbst ein Shoggy kaum noch ausreicht. Für sehr restriktive Systeme aber eine ordentliche Wahl und mit 43€ sicher auch eine Budget-Empfehlung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Aquastream XT*
Schwer...rein als Pumpe gefällt sie mir nicht besonders. Zugegeben, die Leistung stimmt und die reinen dB(A) Werte überzeugen. Nur von meinem subjektiven Empfinden ist ihr Klang wirklich störend. Im unteren Bereich von 50-60hz ist da dieses störende Brummen, das man zwar nicht orten kann, aber monoton im Ohr bleibt. Darüber wird sie dann subjektiv lauter, höher und erinnert zunehmend an eine Aquariumpumpe (die sie ursprünglich nun mal war). Apropos Regelbereich: Der enttäuscht mich auch, warum bei 3300 nach unten Schluss ist, keine Ahnung. Dabei rüttel und vibriert sie recht stark und dieses Vibrieren zieht sich auch durch die Schläuche. Keine Pumpe war so leise, aber dennoch so lästig!
Unvergleichbar ist dagegen die Funktionsvielfalt. Der interne Temperatursensor, die Lüftersteuerung, Anschluss für den Durchflussensor und nicht zuletzt die hervorragende Aquasuite sind einzigartig. 
Auf der anderen Seite sind all diese Funktionen alle mit einem kleinen Aber zu genießen: Die Lüftersteuerung ist nicht sonderlich Leistungsfähig und sollte nur vorsichtig belastet werden, ein Temperatursensor kostet wenige Euro und lässt sich an viele Boards anschließen und eigentlich bekommt man mit einem aquaero alle Funktionen in besser und vielfältiger - ohne dabei das Beiwerk der "alten" Eheim mitnehmen zu müssen. Mit über 80€ ist sie zu teuer!
Die Austattung gibt ihr aber noch Bronze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Alphaccol DC-LT*
Für mich klar die uninteressanteste Pumpe. Die Lautstärke schwankt zwischen "etwas laut" bis zu brutal, wobei die Leistung für eine GPU/CPU Kombi gerade noch ok ist.
Sie hat sicherheit ihre Daseinsberechtigung für einen bestimmen Anwenderkreis wie z.b. ein Wakü in einem winzige Case, eine kleine CPU-Only Kühlung etc. Für mich und die meisten Anwender wohl nicht die richtige Wahl!


----------



## chischko (29. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Roundup, nur nen Vorschlag: Die Reihenfolge im Fazit macht den Schluss etwas holprig: Silber --> Bronze-->Gold--> Silber...


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Oktober 2015)

Danke 
Ja du hast rech,t eine Sortierung wäre sinnvoll.
Muss später die "Awards" eh etwas umgestalten, dann erledige ich das


----------



## Kindercola (29. Oktober 2015)

Das einzige was mich an meiner Aquastream XT stört ist die Größe  - die ist mir ein richtiger Dorn im Auge inzwischen. Ansosten finde ich die Pumpe top. Ich höre diese gar nicht und durchn Shoggy-Sandwich ist sie natürlich gut entkoppelt 

Wie sonst üblich schönes Review 
Aber wie Chischko schon schrieb, das Fazit nochmal ändern wenn möglich ^^ ist bisschen komisch


----------



## SpatteL (29. Oktober 2015)

Wirklich tolles Review.
Aber nicht nur die Reihenfolge beim Fazit solltest du überarbeiten, auch die Diagramme.
Mal ist der größte Wert oben und mal der kleinste, das ist verwirrend.
Bei der DDC310 stehen oft gar keine Werte.

MfG


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Oktober 2015)

Hey,

die Diagramme sind so aufgebaut das der "beste" Wert oben ist. Beim Durchfluss also der größte,  bei der Lautstärke der kleinste 
Die DDC310 hat keine Werte bei 7V und 5V, da sie sich ab Werk nicht regeln lässt  - steht ja auch im Test. Ich bastel morgen mal ein Molexkabel zurecht


----------



## SpatteL (29. Oktober 2015)

Beim "kleinen Kreislauf" ist hoher Durchfluss oben(oder auch mal die DDC310) und beim "großen Kreislauf ist der hohe Durchfluss unten.
Bei der Lautstärke ist bei 12V laut oben und leise unten, bei den restlichen ist es umgedreht.

MfG


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Oktober 2015)

Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht, korrigiere ich!


----------



## Killermarkus81 (30. Oktober 2015)

Mensch,schon wieder ein fantastisches Review!Wirklich ganz ganz toll!

Du wirst lachen,ich warte gerade auf das Thermaltake Core P5 und dann startet mein erstes Hardtube Projekt.
Einer meiner zwei Aquastream XT kann und will ich aufgrund Optik und Platz nicht verbauen,so war ich lange auf der Suche und bin aus vielen anderen Reviews nicht so richtig schlau geworden!
Alphacool gefällt mir insbesondere durch die GPU Kühler nicht sonderlich (kann nicht sagen warum,aber irgendwie ist mir die Marke bis dato unsympathisch gewesen).
Trotzdem bin ich immer wieder bei der VP655 gelandet, genausowas brauch ich für mein Projekt also bestellt.
Ich freue mich sehr das meine Wahl scheinbar richtig war.

Mit den Aquastream Modellen hab ich entkoppelt eigentlich auch nahezu unhörbare Ergebnisse hin bekommen (bis 65Hz) und war insbesondere durch das Gesamt Konzept mit Steuerung (Aquero) ziemlich begeistert, aber die Anschlüsse an der Pumpe selbst sind in der Tat eher überflüssig.

Mach bitte so weiter - wirklich absolut tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Oktober 2015)

Danke danke 

Ich muss dazu sagen: Mein System ist frei von HDDs, weswegen ich nicht mehr die typischen mechanischen Geräusche habe und in dem Zusammenhang bin ich mit der Aquastream einfach nicht warm geworden,!


----------



## ins3rtn4me (31. Oktober 2015)

Tolles Review, ich denke schon seit längerem darüber nach, mir eine andere Pumpe zu kaufen, da mich die Lautstärke und die Vibrationen meiner Aquastream XT nerven.
Jetzt werde ich mir die VPP655 mal genauer ansehen


----------



## iGameKudan (31. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schönes und professionell geschriebenes Review. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Main.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Oktober 2015)

ins3rtn4me schrieb:


> Tolles Review, ich denke schon seit längerem darüber nach, mir eine andere Pumpe zu kaufen, da mich die Lautstärke und die Vibrationen meiner Aquastream XT nerven.
> Jetzt werde ich mir die VPP655 mal genauer ansehen



Bin ich ja erleichtert das es nicht nur mir so geht, die alte Eheim zu kritisieren kann schonmal gefährlich sein 

Was ich nochmal klarstellen muss bzgl der DDC310: Unter 12V ist sie klar die leiseste - das kam nicht so ganz rüber!
Leider bietet sie ab Werk keine Regelung an (wie es mit nem Adapter aussieht muss ich noch schauen) - sollte sie auf 7V noch ordenltich laufen, absoluter Silentkandidat


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Oktober 2015)

Auch vom mir einen dicken .

Kannst du vielleicht noch bei Caseking ein Testmuster der Magicool DCP450 anfordern und die Ergebnisse in den Vergleich einbauen? 

Ich würde die DDC310 jederzeit wieder kaufen. Auspacken, Einbauen, Anschließen und zufrieden sein. Sie ist imho die beste Pumpe der Laing DDC Baureihe.

1.) 44€ für die Single und 54€ für die Complete Edition mit Deckel
2.) Der Kern der Kugelmotorpumpe ist eine Rotoreinheit auf einer harten Keramiklagerkugel. Sie ist weniger störanfällig als eine Pumpe mit Wellenlager und Flügelrad (Eheim 1046 aka Aquastream XT oder Phobya DC12 220)
3.) Selbst in einem kleinen/widerstandsarmen Kreislauf (140+120mm Radiator, Temperatursensor, GPU-Komplettkühler) gibt es mit einem kleinen AGB-Aufsatz (Alphacool Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter) keine Blasenbildung/Strudel/Wasserplätschern (im Gegensatz zur DDC1T).
4.) Das Messinggehäuse ist nicht nur optisches Beiwerk sondern kühlt die Pumpe über ein Wärmeitpad am Boden. Eine Überhitzung war bei der DDC1T auch immer mal wieder ein Problem.
5.) Sie ist auf einem Shoggy sehr leise. Wer auf ultra-silent steht, für den bietet sich die 30€ teurere Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG inkl. Aufsatz als günstigster Einstieg an, ansonsten ist man eigentlich mit der Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition gut versorgt.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Oktober 2015)

Ganz deiner Meinung...!
Tja mit Caseking ist das so eine Sache.
Ursprünglich sollten da mehr Pumpen rein, Caseking hatte auch Kontakt mit mir, zugesagt und dann...keine Reaktion mehr :\


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Oktober 2015)

Das ist schade. Welche Pumpen wollten sie dir denn noch schicken?


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Oktober 2015)

Speziell wollte ich auf jeden Fall die Magicool dabei haben, da diese ja immer weider empfohlen wird. Außerdem hätte ich gerne die "original" ungedrosselte  DDC drin gehabt


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht kommt von Caseking noch ein Packet, wenn sie auf deinen Test aufmerksam geworden sind.


----------



## NiXoN (1. November 2015)

Super Test .
Was ich jedoch schmerzlich vermisst habe ist eine Tabelle mit einer Gegenüberstellung aller Pumpen, so dass man nicht den ganzen Text lesen muss. Quasi nur so ein paar Zeilen wie Abmessungen, mit oder ohne Top zu betreiben, Förderhöhe, Druck, Anschluss und was Dir noch so alles einfällt.

Übrigens gibt es von der D5 von AquaComputer auch eine USB-Variante die ich z.B. einsetze. Ist auch ein lustiges Spielzeug und vor allem sehr gut regelbar


----------



## Narbennarr (1. November 2015)

Danke!
Ja die konkrete Gegenüberstellung fehlt wirklich, das könnte ich bei Zeit mal nachholen.

Den Vorteil der AC D5, sehe ich grad irgendwie nicht - regelbar sind die D5 alle im gleichen Umfang.
Der Temp Eingang ist natürlich nicht verkehrt


----------



## VJoe2max (1. November 2015)

Die USB-D5 von AC bietet neben der zusätzlichen Sensorik schon deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten zur Ansteuerung und Überwachung der Pumpe. Durch die Software-Anbindung, kann man die Pumpendrehzahl überwachen und z. B. eine Notabschaltung des Rechners auslösen, wenn die Pumpe versagen sollte. Außerdem kann man die Drehzahl stufenlos einstellen und ist nicht auf 5 Stufen beschränkt. Zudem kann sie z.B. nach der Temperatur oder anderen Vorgaben steuern. Ob Letzteres nun besonders sinnvoll ist sei mal dahingestellt, denn eigentlich muss man eine Wakü-Pumpe nicht nach irgendwelchen Variablen regeln, sondern allenfalls die Wunschdrehzahl Drehzahl einstellen können. So oder so, hat man aber den Vorteil, dass man zum Einstellen der Drehzahl nicht an die Pumpe ran muss, sondern bequem per Software Vorgaben machen kann. Das erlaubt den Einbau auch an Stellen an denen die Rückseite der Pumpe unzugänglich ist. Wenn ich mich nicht irre bietet die USB-D5 von AC auch die Möglichkeit automatisch den optimalen Arbeitspunkt zu finden, falls man auf maximalen Durchfluss aus ist - so wie bei einer AS-XT. 
Vor allem die Möglichkeit der stufenlosen Drehzahlvorgabe würde ich jedenfalls durchaus als Vorteil gegenüber einfachen D5-Varianten ansehen, denn so ist man nicht auf 5 Stufen beschränkt, und kann eventuellen Resonanzen aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## Nachty (1. November 2015)

Guter Test : -) aber Durchflusswerte interessieren mich wenig, meine Meinung : , man muss Sie nur gut Regeln können um Sie möglichst leise zu bekommen!


----------



## Narbennarr (1. November 2015)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die USB-D5 von AC bietet neben der zusätzlichen Sensorik schon deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten zur Ansteuerung und Überwachung der Pumpe. Durch die Software-Anbindung, kann man die Pumpendrehzahl überwachen und z. B. eine Notabschaltung des Rechners auslösen, wenn die Pumpe versagen sollte. Außerdem kann man die Drehzahl stufenlos einstellen und ist nicht auf 5 Stufen beschränkt. Zudem kann sie z.B. nach der Temperatur oder anderen Vorgaben steuern. Ob Letzteres nun besonders sinnvoll ist sei mal dahingestellt, denn eigentlich muss man eine Wakü-Pumpe nicht nach irgendwelchen Variablen regeln, sondern allenfalls die Wunschdrehzahl Drehzahl einstellen können. So oder so, hat man aber den Vorteil, dass man zum Einstellen der Drehzahl nicht an die Pumpe ran muss, sondern bequem per Software Vorgaben machen kann. Das erlaubt den Einbau auch an Stellen an denen die Rückseite der Pumpe unzugänglich ist. Wenn ich mich nicht irre bietet die USB-D5 von AC auch die Möglichkeit automatisch den optimalen Arbeitspunkt zu finden, falls man auf maximalen Durchfluss aus ist - so wie bei einer AS-XT.
> Vor allem die Möglichkeit der stufenlosen Drehzahlvorgabe würde ich jedenfalls durchaus als Vorteil gegenüber einfachen D5-Varianten ansehen, denn so ist man nicht auf 5 Stufen beschränkt, und kann eventuellen Resonanzen aus dem Weg gehen.



Öhm mit der PWM Variante der D5 (die es auch unter vielen Labeln gibt wie Alphacool,Watercool etc gibt), kann man das auch bequem am Rechner einstellen - mit jedem beliebigen Programm das die Mainboardanschlüsse steuern kann, oder im Bios. Alternative kann man das auch in die Aquasuite importieren und sie dort regeln/überwachen etc. Spart dabei aber 25€ 

Auf der anderen Seite:
Allerdings, warum sollte man seine Pumpe regeln, wenn sie einmal eingestellt ist?


----------



## VJoe2max (1. November 2015)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Öhm mit der PWM Variante der D5 (die es auch unter vielen Labeln gibt wie Alphacool,Watercool etc gibt), kann man das auch bequem am Rechner einstellen - mit jedem beliebigen Programm das die Mainboardanschlüsse steuern kann, oder im Bios. Alternative kann man das auch in die Aquasuite importieren und sie dort regeln/überwachen etc. Spart dabei aber 25€


Das bezog sich mehr auf die normale Version mit 5 Stufen. Dennoch - mit  den anderen genannten Features der AC mit USB-Anbindung kann  auch die PWM-Version nicht dienen. Das ist dem ein oder anderen bestimmt 25€ wert . Sie stellt halt aktuell die Maximalausstattung der Pumpe dar. Wirklich notwendig ist das natürlich alles nicht, aber deshalb kann man der Pumpe ihre Daseinsberechtigung nicht abzusprechen. 



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite:
> Allerdings, warum sollte man seine Pumpe regeln, wenn sie einmal eingestellt ist?


Dem kann ich wie gesagt nur zustimmen. Allgemein kann man aber auch günstiger als mit einer D5 zu einer leisen Pumpe kommen. Die DDC310 runter zu regeln ist z.B. nicht schwer und auch sehr günstig machbar. 

PS: Schau btw mal im Luxx in deinen Pumpen-Thread - hab dir da bzgl. der Magicool ein Angebot gemacht, wie du sie auch ohne CK in dein Roundup einbeziehen könntest .


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. November 2015)

Um mal einen Test herzunehmen, bei dem alle vertreten sind:

Test: Pumpen im Roundup - Messergebnisse

Bei den Laustärkemessungen habe ich generell den Eindruck, dass jeder zumindest ein wenig Mist misst. Man ist sich vielleicht in dem Punkt einig, dass Pumpe xy leise arbeitet. Aber in der Platzierung gegenüber anderen Pumpen werden in den verschiedenen Reviews häufig die Plätze getauscht bzw. andere dBA-Werte gemessen.

Am sinnvollsten wäre es wahrscheinlich, grundsätzlich aus einer festgelegten Entfernung per Video *zusätzlich* die Laustärke festzuhalten, so wie es z.B. Bundy gemacht hat. Dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob einen das Surren von 31dBA von Pumpe A stört, das Brummen von Pumpe B bei 31dBA aber deutlich angenehmer empfunden wird.

Bei Grafikkarten funktioniert das doch auch:

GeForce GTX 980 Ti Partnerkarten â€“ LautstÃ¤rke - Video - ComputerBase


----------



## Narbennarr (1. November 2015)

Die Messungen sind, vor allem privat eher Beigabe, deswegen versuche ich meinen Eindruck in Worte zu fassen - kaum einer hat das Equipment dafür (bundy hat das selbe messgerät wie ich, welches auf Entfernung sehr schnell nicht mehr richtig misst und schon in nem Stillen Raum nie unter 38 geht^^).
Videos sind natürlich klasse, aber auch die geben nur Ansatzweise die Realität wieder. Die Mikrofone der meisten Kameras haben ein Grundrauschen, filtern Geräusche raus oder sind nicht sensibel genug. Bundys Videos, so gern ich die schaue, sind auch nur ein Anhaltspunkt und oft klingt es direkt vor einem dann doch anders. Dazu kommt das subjektive Empfinden (viele mögen die leise AS XT, ich finde die richtig nervend) und jeder hat eine andere "silent"-Schwelle.

Bei dem Grafikkarten Vergleich muss man sagen das CB natürlich n dickes Equipment hat und die Lüfter deutlich lauter sind, als das dezente Geräusche der meisten Pumpen (das oft wirklich als Hintergrundgeräusch gefiltert wird). Der werden da sicher kein kleine Cam oder Smartphone einsetzen, sonst hätte ich längst Videos gemacht


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. November 2015)

Es hilft mir als Käufer auch nicht weiter, wenn ein Tester Messequipment im Wert von 20000€ oder meinetwegen 50000€ einsetzt, um in irgendeiner Einheit in einem Diagramm die Lautstärke von Pumpen abzubilden und sie dadurch voneinander abgrenzt. Dann erwähnt er vielleicht noch, dass Pumpe x den ähnlichen Messwert wie Pumpe y erreicht, allerdings die Pumpe x surrt und die Pumpe y brummt und daher in der Praxis Unterschiede vorhanden sind.

Um ein konkretes Beispiel zu nennen, ein Vergleich von zwei Herangehensweisen:

1.) Test: Pumpen im Roundup - Messergebnisse

Sie bilden in zwei Diagrammen die Laustärke bei maximaler und minimaler Spannung ab.

Die Alphacool DC-LT 2400 ist bei maximaler Spannung auf Platz 2, die Unterscheide zwischen den Pumpen sind teilweise sehr gering.


2.) In Bundys Videos hält er einmal den Rand, wenn er das Laustärkemessgerät abfilmt und rückt zusätzlich allen Pumpen mindestens einmal auf zwei Zentimeter auf die Pelle. Das Mikrofon und Messgerät sind immer identisch.

Was hier deutlich wird: Die DC-LT 2400 kann nicht auf Platz 2 landen und die Aquastream XT brummt lauter als die DDC310 und VPP655.

Da kann mir, nur als Beispiel auch für andere Reviews geltend, das oben genannte Ergebnis von Hardwaremaxx im Review abbilden was es will, verlassen werde ich mich auf die Eindrücke aus den Videos.

Zumal in jedem Testbericht immer betont wird, dass es sich bei der Beschreibung der Lautstärke immer auch um subjektive Eindrücke des Testers handelt.

Mir gefällt dein Test. Ein kurzes Video zur Laustärke hätte das Review lediglich etwas aufgewertet.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L7aVdUMyBNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTbuNC2_cZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8JDIOZzyElI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjhrMOQxQ74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. November 2015)

Stimmt, so gesehen hast du recht!
Man fängt vlt nicht die "realität" perfekt ein, aber man kann immerhin vergleichen.

Ich könnte es nachholen, blöd nur das die AS XT mittlerweile nicht mehr bei mir ist - mal schauen ob ich die leihweise wieder zurückbekomme


----------



## DOcean (2. November 2015)

gutes Review 

hab die kleine Phobya Pumpe mit passendem Ausgleichsbehälter dran, schöne kleine leise Pumpe!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. November 2015)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Vor allem die Möglichkeit der stufenlosen Drehzahlvorgabe würde ich jedenfalls durchaus als Vorteil gegenüber einfachen D5-Varianten ansehen, denn so ist man nicht auf 5 Stufen beschränkt, und kann eventuellen Resonanzen aus dem Weg gehen.



Die D5 hat zwar fünf Markierungen auf dem Label, es sind aber auch Einstellungen dazwischen möglich.




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Um mal einen Test herzunehmen, bei dem alle vertreten sind:
> 
> Test: Pumpen im Roundup - Messergebnisse
> 
> Bei den Laustärkemessungen habe ich generell den Eindruck, dass jeder zumindest ein wenig Mist misst. Man ist sich vielleicht in dem Punkt einig, dass Pumpe xy leise arbeitet. Aber in der Platzierung gegenüber anderen Pumpen werden in den verschiedenen Reviews häufig die Plätze getauscht bzw. andere dBA-Werte gemessen.



Oft lässt sich die Messqualität anhand der genannten Methoden einstufen; Wasserkühlungspumpen stellen hohe Anforderungen an die Messtechnik. Selbst in einem hinreichend leisen Raum sind mit bezahlbaren Schallpegelmessgeräten meist erst ab 30 dB(A) Messungen möglich, zum Teil erst ab 40 dB(A). Aus sinnvollen Messentfernungen ist eine Eheim 1046 aber wesentlich leiser, wenn der Tester keinen Fehler bei der Entkopplung gemacht hat. Viele im Internet zu findendende Tests enthalten deswegen Messwerte, die kaum noch eine Unterscheidung zwischen Hintergrundrauschen, Messungenauigkeit und Messgröße erlauben. Alternativ wird aus zu kurzen Entfernungen gemessen. 5 cm vor einer 10 cm großen Pumpe hängt der Messwert gegebenfalls mehr von der  Position des Messmikrofons und der Orientierung der Pumpe ab denn von deren Lautstärkeentwicklung. Diese ist nun einmal nicht zwingend in alle Richtungen einheitlich.

Selbst meine eigenen Messungen waren hier ein Kompromiss an der Grenze des Messbaren. 20 cm Messentfernung sind für eine 12 cm große Eheim 1046 fast schon zu wenig; mit 26,9 dB(A) war das leiseste Exemplar trotzdem nah am unteren Ende des Messbereiches (26 dB(A)).
Um etwas zur Diskussion beizutragen:
Die Aquastream XT habe ich mit 32,3 dB(A) (@77 Hz) gemessen, die VPP655 mit 33,6 dB(A) (Stufe 5) und die DC-LT mit 41,5 dB(A); siehe PCGH 06/14 oder das digitale PCGH-Sonderheft Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. November 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Aquastream XT habe ich mit 32,3 dB(A) (@77 Hz) gemessen, die VPP655 mit 33,6 dB(A) (Stufe 5) und die DC-LT mit 41,5 dB(A); siehe PCGH 06/14 oder das digitale PCGH-Sonderheft Wasserkühlung.



Man sieht daran einfach, dass die Pumpen mittlerweile rein vom Schalldruck sehr nah beieinander liegen und die Art der Geräuschemission sehr subjektiv wirkt. Da kann sich jeder seinen angenehmen Klang selbst suchen


----------



## Basti 92 (2. November 2015)

Das Problem mit der "Lautstärkemessung" ist allgemein, dass niemand wirklich weiß was er überhaupt misst. Und dass alle, welche die Angaben "vergleichen" nicht wissen, wie sie mit ihnen richtig umzugehen haben. Und ohne Entfernungsangaben sind die Angaben eigentlich "wertlos".
Ein wenig Lektüre zu dem Thema "Der Schalldruckpegel".

MfG Basti


----------



## KempA (5. November 2015)

Wirklich ein sehr gutes Review
Genau so etwas hab ich gesucht als ich Anfang des Jahres meine Pumpe gekauft habe 
Vielleicht wäre die Entscheidung dann anders ausgegangen.
Wobei ich mit meiner Aquastream XT auf meinem Shoggy auch total zufrieden bin. Die Pumpe läuft auf 65 Hz und ist unhörbar. Man hört nur minimalst das Wasser fließen. Hatte zum testen meine HDDs mal abgeklemmt, da diese bald durch zwei weitere SSDs ersetzt werden sollen und war immer noch absolut zufrieden mit der Lautstärke (und ich bin recht empfindlich)
Nur auf niedrigeren Frequenzen (50-60Hz) stört mich die Pumpe etwas, aber auf 65 gibts wie gesagt keinerlei Probleme und die Pumpe ist dabei ja noch etwas stärker.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. November 2015)

Durch die Frequenzanpassung sollten die meisten eigentlich eine Option finden auf der die Pumpe angenehm erscheint!
Mir war das leider nicht möglich. Ich würde auch sagen, dass sie zwischen 60-70Hz am angenehmsten ist, aber eben doch für mich immer wahrnehmbar und "lästig". Die D5 dagegen kann ich für mich unhörbar machen 

Alles subjektiv!


----------



## NiXoN (5. November 2015)

ich habe meine D5 *nicht* entkoppelt auf dem Case-Boden stehen und höre trotzdem nix


----------



## Narbennarr (5. November 2015)

Also bis Stufe 3 spürt man von der auch nix, da können sich die Eheims und Phobyas was abgucken 
Die DDC310 virbriert aber auch kaum


----------



## MiChaRiot (6. November 2015)

Danke für den Test! Hast du die DDC310 mal gedrosselt? Würde mich interessieren da ih selbst eine betreibe! Bin aber mit meiner DDC310 Complete auch ohne Drosselung rundum zufrieden!


----------



## Narbennarr (6. November 2015)

Nein habe ich nicht, weil man es ohne weiteres nicht kann.
Kam leider noch nicht dazu mir einen Adapter zu basteln


----------



## VJoe2max (7. November 2015)

Wenn du mit den Spannungen flexibler als mit einem Adapter sein willst, kann ich einen günstigen StepDown-Wandler zum runter regeln empfehlen: Klick


----------



## Narbennarr (7. November 2015)

Dank dir.
Ich versuche bald mal ein paar Spannung durchzutesten und auch - wenns klappt - Videos mit dem Laufgeräusch der Pumpen zu machen.
Die AS XT habe ich leider nicht mehr da, vermute aber das deren Frequenz eh schwer einzufangen ist 

Kann aber etwas dauern, viel Stress, und ein zwei andere Sachen müssen noch gemacht werden


----------



## Narbennarr (10. November 2015)

Hab mal die DDC310 endlich mit 7V getestet 

Diagramme sind leider jetzt unterschiedlich, mach ich bei Gelegenheit


----------



## Shaav (12. November 2015)

Ein sehr merkwürdiger Test. Ich habe erwartet, dass hier die Laitstärke der Pumpe in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur der Hardware oder zumindest der Wassertemperatur gezeigt wird. Mit der Information, dass Pumpe X zwar leicht lauter ist als Pumpe Y, aber viel mehr fördert kann ich nichts anfangen. Ich als Laie habe keine Ahnung in wie fern die Fördermenge für die Kühlleistung relevant ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2015)

Eine sehr merkwürdige Kritik 
Ne im ernst, in wie weit hängt die Pumpe mit der Temperatur der Hardware/des Wassers zusammen? Da gibt es ganz andere Einflussgrößen -> größe des Radiators, verwendete Lüfter.
Der Durchfluss ist total zweitrangig für die Temperatur, solange er nicht nicht zu sehr absackt. Ab 30l/h werden die Vorteile sehr gering, im Bereich um die 60l/h kaum mehr messbar. Deswegen stellt die untere Grenze in meinem Test auch 40l/h da und es gibt einen Lautstärke vergleich bei den "magischen" 60 litern. Die Temperatur hat damit recht wenig zu schaffen 

Wichtig für eine Pumpe ist, dass sie 1. den Kreislauf schafft, 2. nicht zu laut ist und genau das habe ich untersucht.

Ein Diagramm mit den resultierenden Temperaturen wäre recht öde und sehr eintönig


----------



## Shaav (12. November 2015)

Hallo Narbenanrr,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wenn du sagst ab 30l/h werden die Abstände sehr gering, dann ist doch folglich relevant was sagen wir mal zweichen 20l/h und 40l/h passiert und nicht darüber hinaus. Warum wird dann aber erst ab 40l/h gemessen? 

Mich interessiert welche Pumpe einen bestimmter Temperaturwert mit der geringsten Lautstärke erreicht wird, z.b. für 20l/h, 40l/h und 60l/h


Oder anders ausgedrückt: Es ist vollkommen irrelevant bei welcher Lautstärke wieviel Förderleistung welche Pumpe unter 12V liefert, da sie alle weit jenseits der 60l/h liegen. Relevant ist nur:

DDC-310: 74l/h@7V@40,5db
Aquastream: 68l@5V@41db
DC12-400: 63l/h@5V@41db
VPP655: 55l/h@5V@40db
DC12-220: 50l/h@5V@39db
DC-LT 3600: 55l/h@7V@53db


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2015)

Die Sache ist, die meisten Pumpen bekommt man kaum soweit gedrosselt, da sie dann nicht mehr anlaufen und die gängigen Durchflusssensoren messen in diesem Bereich gar nicht mit.
Die verbreiteten Sensoren wie mps flow 200 oder high flow gehen nicht mal unter 40l/h, der mps flow 100 mach bei 100l/h dicht, könnte also nichtmal ansatzweise dei maximalleistung der Pumpe herausfinden.

Aber nochmal, die Pumpe ist für die Temperatur das wohl unwichtigste Glied in der langen Kette. Es gibt zig Variablen die wichtiger sind (Radiatorfläche, Dicke, push, pull, verwendete lüfter, eisntellung der lüfter, verwendete hardware, verwendete kühlkörper...), es ist vollkommen uninteressant die Pumpenleistung anhand irgendeines Temperaturwertes zu ermitteln. Fast sämtliche Kandidaten laufen bei 5V oder 60litern eh schon an der untersten Schwelle


----------



## Shaav (12. November 2015)

Aber,wer bracht dann diesen Test wenn die Pumpe quasi irrelevant ist? 

Gut, die DC-LT 3600 sollte man nicht verbauen, aber die anderen Pumpen unterscheiden sich ja quasi nicht.


> DDC-310: 74l/h@7V@40,5db
> Aquastream: 68l@5V@41db
> DC12-400: 63l/h@5V@41db
> VPP655: 55l/h@5V@40db
> DC12-220: 50l/h@5V@39db


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2015)

Die Pumpe ist nicht irrelevant nur halt für Temperatur! Man darf sich nur nicht an einfachen zahlen Aufhängen. Sie unterscheiden sich vom Klang (nicht verwechseln mit reinem Schalldruck; nur weil zwei Pumpen 41db machen, klingen sie nicht gleich), von den Vibrationen, von der Austattung oder ihrer Einfachheit. Gerade weil die Messungen sehr theoretischer Natur sind, habe ich versucht den Test mit subjektiven Eindrücken zu beschreiben.
Auch der "Druck" der Pumpe ist nicht unwichtig. Man sieht z.B. schön, dass eine DC12 400 mit zwei GPU Kühlern gute 30 Liter verliert, während die recht Kräftige AS XT mit guten 20 litern wegkommt und kann das für sich hochrechnen.


----------



## boober (12. November 2015)

Shaav schrieb:


> Aber,wer bracht dann diesen Test wenn die Pumpe quasi irrelevant ist?
> 
> Gut, die DC-LT 3600 sollte man nicht verbauen, aber die anderen Pumpen unterscheiden sich ja quasi nicht.



... eine Aussage, die ohne den Test nicht möglich wäre.  In der Tat eine sehr merkwürdige Kritik. Es wird versucht den Test als irrelevant einzustufen, auf Basis des Ergebnisses. Das ist Blödsinn...


----------



## Shaav (12. November 2015)

Das subjektive Fazit finde ich an dem Test auch sehr gut! Ich würde mir wohl die Laing-Pumpe besorgen. Ich hätte diesbezüglich aber noch eine Frage. Wie ist folgender Satz zu verstehen? "Bei 2 von 10 Startversuchen, tat sie sich auf 7V etwas schwer," Heißt das die Pumpe sprang nicht an?


----------



## chischko (12. November 2015)

Shaav schrieb:


> Aber,wer bracht dann diesen Test wenn die Pumpe quasi irrelevant ist?




Öhm... Die Pumpe ist nahezu irrelevant für die Temps, aber für die Lautstärke ist sie nahezu kriegsentscheident.... sie und die Lüfter sind die Lärmquellen ... 
Wasserkühlungs-Mythos überprüft: Wie stark muss die Pumpe sein?


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2015)

Shaav schrieb:


> Das subjektive Fazit finde ich an dem Test auch sehr gut! Ich würde mir wohl die Laing-Pumpe besorgen. Ich hätte diesbezüglich aber noch eine Frage. Wie ist folgender Satz zu verstehen? "Bei 2 von 10 Startversuchen, tat sie sich auf 7V etwas schwer," Heißt das die Pumpe sprang nicht an?



Doch sie sprang an, aber verzögert. Sie drehte sich kurz langsam, hielt an, drehte sich erneut, stoppte und ging dann an.
Sobald sie mit über 7.5V gestartet wurde, konnte ich sogar auf bis 6V regeln, sie benötigte also einen "Startboost" als kleinen Schubser, aber das trifft natürlich nur auf den Kreislauf zu.
Ein Aquaero kann so etwas beispielsweise


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. November 2015)

Frage: Wenn die DDC310 um Anzulaufen kurzzeitig ~7,5V benötigt, es bei 7V *in jedem Fall* auch funktioniert (nur in 2 von 10 Fällen etwas verzögert), nimmt die DDC310 dann bei 7V auf Dauer einen Schaden?

Ich würde bei meiner DDC gerne diesen Weg zur Drosselung ausprobieren:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=143524&d=1244576791

Ich habe einen kleinen/widerstandsarmen Kreislauf und die DDC310 wird kaum gefordert.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2015)

Das kann ich dir nicht mit Gewissheit sagen. Hab dazu natürlich schon einige stimmen gehört und mit Eddy von Aquatuning kurz drüber geredet.
Wenn sie mit 7V immer sauber anläuft, würde ich es ohne Sorge so betreiben, wenn sie Startprobleme hat, nur mit einem Startboost. Wenn sie erstmal läuft, sollte man auf der sicheren Seite sein. Der Durchfluss sollte auf jeden Fall mehr als ausreichend sein. Gerade die hier verwendeten GPX Kühler haben einen recht hohen Widerstand!

Laut Eddy hat die DDC310 einen recht hohen Anlaufpunkt, er konnte mir aber keinen konkreten nennen, sagte mir aber auch das er persönlich eine Reglung mit Startboost einem Adapter vorziehen würde.
Deswegen legen die wohl auch keinen Adapter bei


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. November 2015)

Ok, habe auch diese Info gefunden:

WaKü***Quatsch***Thread - Seite 2240


> Kann man die DDC310 einfach @7v anschließen? Da gabs doch Probs bei manchen dieser DDCs?





> Damals als ich meine erste ddc gekauft habe, stand bei aquatuning "betriebsspannung 8-13V"
> Mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen. Meine pumpe lief anfangs auch mit  7V, nachdem ich dann den deckel getauscht hatte, nicht mehr. War zuerst  der plexi Deckel, danach der aus acertal, beide alphacool.





> Beim Anlaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2015)

Ja das ist recht tricky, dazu kommt ja noch eine gewisse Serienstreuung.
Da hilft echt nur probieren. Wenn du ein Aquaero besitzt oder ein poweradjust -> Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 4Pin Molex (12V) | Lüfterkabel und Adapter | Luftkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. November 2015)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Laut Eddy hat die DDC310 einen recht hohen Anlaufpunkt, er konnte mir aber keinen konkreten nennen, sagte mir aber auch das er persönlich eine Reglung mit Startboost einem Adapter vorziehen würde.
> Deswegen legen die wohl auch keinen Adapter bei



Die normale DDC ist für einen Betrieb mit mindestens 9 V spezifiziert. Viele Exemplare laufen auch mit 8 V, nur wenige mit 7 V an (unser Testmuster mit 6,6 V  ), aber das wird kein Händler garantieren.


----------



## DOcean (12. November 2015)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Frage: Wenn die DDC310 um Anzulaufen kurzzeitig ~7,5V benötigt, es bei 7V *in jedem Fall* auch funktioniert (nur in 2 von 10 Fällen etwas verzögert), nimmt die DDC310 dann bei 7V auf Dauer einen Schaden?
> 
> Ich würde bei meiner DDC gerne diesen Weg zur Drosselung ausprobieren:
> 
> ...





Narbennarr schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht mit Gewissheit sagen. Hab dazu natürlich schon einige stimmen gehört und mit Eddy von Aquatuning kurz drüber geredet.
> Wenn sie mit 7V immer sauber anläuft, würde ich es ohne Sorge so betreiben, wenn sie Startprobleme hat, nur mit einem Startboost. Wenn sie erstmal läuft, sollte man auf der sicheren Seite sein. Der Durchfluss sollte auf jeden Fall mehr als ausreichend sein. Gerade die hier verwendeten GPX Kühler haben einen recht hohen Widerstand!
> 
> Laut Eddy hat die DDC310 einen recht hohen Anlaufpunkt, er konnte mir aber keinen konkreten nennen, sagte mir aber auch das er persönlich eine Reglung mit Startboost einem Adapter vorziehen würde.
> Deswegen legen die wohl auch keinen Adapter bei



Man könnte auch probieren das Ganze über einen Kondensator || zum Widerstand zu machen:

```
.---------------o------.
                  |               |      |
                  |               |      |
                  |               |      |
                  |               |      |
                  |               |      |
                  |              .-.     |
                  |              | |    ---
                  |              | |    ---
                  |              '-'     |
                  |               |      |
                 ---              |      |
                  -               '---o--'
                  |                   |
                  |                   |
                  |                   |
                  |                   C|
                  |                   C|  Pumpe
                  |                   C|
                  |                   |
                  |                   |
                  '-------------------'
(created by AACircuit v1.28.7 beta 02/28/13 www.tech-chat.de)
```
Sorgt für einen kleine Startboost der vlt schon reicht, hab ich mal bei Lüftern gemacht...


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die normale DDC ist für einen Betrieb mit mindestens 9 V spezifiziert. Viele Exemplare laufen auch mit 8 V, nur wenige mit 7 V an (unser Testmuster mit 6,6 V  ), aber das wird kein Händler garantieren.



Danke für die Info!


----------



## chischko (18. November 2015)

Ok nachdem mich meine Aqustream nun nervt (Lautstärke und Vibrationen über die Schläuche übertragen) und die USB Verbindung auch immer wieder abbricht (in der Aquasuite angezeigt) fliegt se raus und wird durch die VPP655 ersetzt! Dank deiner Empfehlung bin ich mir da nun sehr sicher. 
Ich hab nur nen Problem: Ich weiß nicht welche Variante ich nehmen soll??? Ich verwende nen Aquaero 5 und will dementsprechend natürlich eine mit entsprechendem Anschluss. Kann ich dazu diese nehmen: Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit PWM-Eingang und Tachosignal | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany ? 

Und: Welchen Aufsatz sol ich nehmen? Ich hab mal diesen raus gesucht, aber wie sieht es aus mit Geräuschentwicklung etc.? Kann mir da jemand Hilfestellung geben? Watercool HEATKILLERÂ® D5-TOP | D5 AufsÃ¤tze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Narbennarr (18. November 2015)

Welche du willst^^
Die von AC finde ich zu teuer, dann doch eher die VPP655. PWM oder nicht musst du wissen, eigentlich lässt man sie ja auf einer Stufe und regelt sie nicht ständig, das ist GEschmackssache. Sind ansonsten die selben Teile, die eine halt mit Relger auf der Rückseite.

Ich hab das Heatkiller Top hier und das Alphacool Top, keine Unterschiede, außer optik


----------



## Shoggy (19. November 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ich hab nur nen Problem: Ich weiß nicht welche Variante ich nehmen soll??? Ich verwende nen Aquaero 5 und will dementsprechend natürlich eine mit entsprechendem Anschluss.


Wenn du die Pumpe per PWM am aquaero steuern willst musst du zwangsläufig unsere Variante nehmen da sich andere D5 PWM Pumpen nicht an Intels PWM Spezifikation halten und intern keine Pull-Up Schaltung für das PWM Signal besitzen.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. November 2015)

Das ist interessant, danke 

Wieso funktioniert es an Mainboards, worin liegt der Unterschied zum Aquaero?


----------



## Shoggy (19. November 2015)

Weil sich Mainboards häufig  ebenfalls nicht an die PWM-Spezifikation halten und dort eine Schaltung integrieren obwohl da eigentlich keine sein dürfte.

http://www.formfactors.org/developer/specs/4_Wire_PWM_Spec.pdf

 Siehe Punkte 2.1.4 und 2.4


> This signal must be pulled up to a maximum of 5.25V *within the fan.*





> *The trace from PWM output to the fan header must not have a pull up or pull down.* The pull
> up is located in the fan hub. The presence of a pull up on the motherboard will alter the fan
> response to the PWM Duty Cycle. In some cases this may prevent the fan from achieving
> full speed even with the Hardware Monitor device issuing a 100% duty cycle.



Letzteres ist ein Problem, dass so mancher D5 PWM User kennt. Die Pumpe lässt sich dann nur in einem eingeschränkten Bereich regeln und erreicht auch keine 100% Leistung wenn man es einstellt.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. November 2015)

Ok danke dir!
Wirklich ein interessante Information und ein Punkt für eure Variante!

Arbeitet eure Ausführung denn auch "normal" an Mainboard Anschlüssen oder kommt es durch die doppelte Schaltung zu Problemen?


----------



## NiXoN (20. November 2015)

also ich verwende 2 von den AC D5 Pumpen mit einen BP-Dual-Top und kann wirklich nichts schlechtes über dieses Konstrukt berichten, außer dass man etwas mit der Pumpensteuerung durcheinander kommt, da man sowohl die Regler als auch die Pumpen selbst in der Aquasuite abstimmen muss. Ist dies einmal nach Belieben passiert gibts nix zu meckern und an Pumpen stellt man ja nun auch nicht täglich rum.


----------



## Shoggy (25. November 2015)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Arbeitet eure Ausführung denn auch "normal" an Mainboard Anschlüssen oder kommt es durch die doppelte Schaltung zu Problemen?


  Arbeitet normal und weist sie im Grunde auch die höhere Kompatibilität auf da die Pumpe für beide Szenarien am Mainboard gerüstet ist (Pull-Up vorhanden oder eben nicht).


----------



## Narbennarr (25. November 2015)

Danke!

Weißt du wie es bei DDC PWM Varianten aussieht?


----------

